# What's going on here?



## Karl Hungus (Sep 12, 2007)

I've highlighted what I mean in red there... The guest count was higher yesterday, but I didn't take a screenie of it.

What's up with that?  

I really don't know much about website and all that, but if that's some sort of wierd glitch, or a strain on the server, I thought it might be worth pointing out. Just seems really odd.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 12, 2007)

1 member on only? That can't be right.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2007)

1 member and 57 guests in the current forum (Movies, Books, etc....)


----------

